# How many degrees BTDC do you have your set?



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

I'm around 15 degrees BTDC on my 93'. It was at tdc before I adjusted it.

How many degrees BTDC would I hear detonation? The sticker under the hood says 20 degrees is stock timing.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240on430 said:


> I'm around 15 degrees BTDC on my 93'. It was at tdc before I adjusted it.
> 
> How many degrees BTDC would I hear detonation? The sticker under the hood says 20 degrees is stock timing.


Maybe around 30 or more but then the knock sensor system would probably retard the timing anyway if detonation is present.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

set it to 20, mines at 18 but thats because of the boost and stupid KA stock Maps


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i have it at 22 BTDC on a 92


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

I'm set at about 20+/-1. How do you know your set at 22 when the mark are in increments of 5s? Did you mark the 22 on the pulley by doing some simple math?


----------

